#ubuntu-sv 2012-01-13
<joncor> cuand estara lista la web
<darkness51> pues estará lista mañana posiblemente
<darkness51> cuando ya monte el blog
#ubuntu-sv 2012-01-14
<chepecarlos> Hola
#ubuntu-sv 2012-01-15
<mark33sv> Saludos a la comunidad UBUNTU SV
<mark33sv> regresare a las 8:00 pm acordado
<mark33sv> i´ll be back!
<jonathanhc> aqui seria la reunión del grupo de ubuntu el salvador 8 pm?
<Gaby> buenas noches
<jonathanhc> buenas noches gaby
<Gaby> jonathanhc: :)
<nestux> Hola buenas noches
<jonathanhc> buenas noches nestux
<Gaby> nestux: ClaudiaSalazar buenas noches
<ClaudiaSalazar> Buenas Noches, Hola a todos
<nestux> :)
<jonathanhc> :D
<Gaby> si estoy bien... estamos ClaudiaSalazar jonathanhc  y nestux verdad
<Gaby> porque lubotu1 y ubuntulog son bots
<jonathanhc> yo veo seis conectados
<nestux> Si jonathanhc lubotu1 y ubuntulog son bots
<jonathanhc> hooo
<jonathanhc> no sabia :D
<Gaby> ajam,. son bots :)
<Gaby> del canal
<Gaby> MuriClaros: bienvenido! :P
<Gaby> bueno gente, ya somos suficientes y tratemos de hacer la reu de una hora :D
<Gaby> mientras tanto podrian contarme como se dieron cuenta de la reu y de donde son? (para que nos vayamos conociendo :) )
<nestux> de acuerdo Gaby
<jonathanhc> ok Gaby
<jonathanhc> soy de santiago de maria, usulutan estudio en la ugb
<nestux> soy de Jucuapa me di cuenta en lista de correo y en el grupo de facebook
<ClaudiaSalazar> yo igual en la lista de correo, y soy de Ciudad Delgado
<locopro> Hola buenas noches a tod@s
<nestux> bueno en Facebook soy Ernesto Flores
<nestux> hola buenas noche locopro
<locopro> como vamos con la reunion?
<Gaby> locopro: ya iniciamos, estamos en las presentaciones
<locopro> ok
<locopro> soy  javier alias LocoPro para todos los que no me conoces
<MuriC> saludos
<MuriC> buenas noches
<MuriC> Mauricio Claros
<jonathanhc> soy jonathan coreas
<locopro> ok,mucho gusto
<nestux> mucho gusto a todo
<Gaby> soy de San Salvador y me enteré por la lista jeje... un gusto a todos!
<Gaby> okey! punto 1. preparar un temario para la capacitación a la comunidad
<locopro> la vez anterior si no mal recuerdo en la reunior que se hizo en el minsal, se habia planeado hacer pequeñas capacitaciones de distintas herramientas y usos en lo referente a ubuntu
<Gaby> les contaré brevemente como es la iniciativa para quienes no estan enterados
<jonathanhc> ¿La capacitación es para divulgar ubuntu o solo para el uso de herramientas?
<locopro> aunk pensandolo bien, nose se me ocurre que primero seria de realizar unicamente capacitaciones de uso general de ubuntu, para asi llamar la atencion de nuevos usuarios; ya que si nos ponemos a dar capcitacioens de algo complejo para los usuarios que unicamente han usado windows se quedarian mas timidos en ese aspecto eso creo yo. Pero nose
<Gaby> somos una comunidad, pero dentro de la misma comunidad hay gente nueva o con poca experiencia en algunos temas
<Gaby> entonces si somos una comunidad que da soporte entorno a ubuntu, la idea es que sepamos como dar soporte... o sea, enrriquecer los conocimientos
<Gaby> que ya tenemos
<Gaby> principalmente la capacitación va orientada para la gente de la comunidad
<Gaby> capacitarnos entre nosotros y  hasta despues ofrecer capacitar a otra gente
<nestux> Ok
<jonathanhc> ya hay una lista prreliminar de lo que se daria la capacitació?
<Gaby> sip!
<nestux> puede dar la lista Gaby
<Gaby> + Uso de Ubuntu Instalación y configuración  Máquinas Virtuales LibreOffice Avanzado  KDE GNOME Alternativas a software privativo Manipulación de hardware por medio de Software Libre
<Gaby> lo siento!
<Gaby> aqui esta mejor
<Gaby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804730/
<Gaby> de la linea 1 a la 9
<Gaby> para todos: ¿que agregar o que quitar de esa lista?
<Gaby> de la linea 1 a la 9
<nestux> la lista para mi me parece bien
<jonathanhc> si esta bastante bien pero solo son los temas de 1 al 9
<nestux> para usuario que son nuevas en el entorno de Ubuntu
<Gaby> jonathanhc: si, pero se pueden agregar mas o quitar
<Gaby> ahora es el momento de proponer que cosas enseñar
<Gaby> piensen cuando iniciaron a utilizar gnu/linux que fueron las cosas que se les dificultaron o les parece relevante aprender
<nestux> Bueno lo primero fue hallar programas alternativos
<jonathanhc> lo mas dificil era saber que tipo de escritorio usar abiendo tantas opciones no estaria bien algo de los diferentes tipos de escritorio
<jonathanhc> lxde y xcfe aparte de gnome y kde
 * Gaby anotando
<josecarlosg> Buenas noche
<Gaby> josecarlosg:  buenas noches! estamos viendo http://paste.ubuntu.com/804730/
<Gaby> de la linea 1  a la 9
<Gaby> opinando sobre que quitar o agregar de esos temas
<josecarlosg> Estoy en un android con poca red
<Gaby> ok
<Gaby> También si no se han apuntado y quisieran apuntarse para algunos de esos temas me lo hacen saber para anotarlos!
<darkness51> Gaby yo ya estoy apuntado verdad????
<jonathanhc> yo solo he usado la lista de correos y el grupo en facebook la verdad estoy desinformado
<Gaby> darkness51: usted está en la parte de desarrollo, pero igual podria anotarlo en la de uso de ubuntu
<Gaby> jonathanhc: okis! ¿alguna duda?
<darkness51> Gaby prefiero solo desarrollo y servidores
<Gaby> darkness51: oki
<jonathanhc> No entiendo eso de que algunos estan en desarrollo
<Gaby> aqui estan los temas para la capacitacion http://paste.ubuntu.com/804730/  jonathanhc
<Gaby> y en cada sección hay voluntarios para impartir los temas
<nestux> yo igual que darkness51 prefiero desarrollo y servidores
<jonathanhc> ok
<Gaby> nestux: vos ya estas anotado ?
<MuriClaros> una pregunta
<Gaby> MuriClaros: dele
<MuriClaros> estas temas como se desarrollarian?
<darkness51> Podcast????
<nestux> no estoy anotado
<Gaby> MuriClaros: fisicamente...
<Gaby> darkness51: hey seria buenisimo! ya lo recordé!
<MuriClaros> si
<nestux> seria bueno por podcast
<Gaby> pero todo dependera del lugar en donde se realicen, sin contamos con internet... ¡lo hacemos!
<Gaby> sería genial
<nestux> por lo que no se puede asistir fisicament
<jonathanhc> y donde se desarrollarian los temas en san salvador
<Gaby> nestux: cual me dijiste era tu nombre para anotarte
<nestux> Ernesto Flores
<Gaby> jonathanhc: aun no tenemos lugar :(
<jonathanhc> ok
<Gaby> nestux: oki1
<Gaby> bien! entonces por el lado de uso de ubuntu ¿algo más?
<Gaby> asi pasamos al otro tema
<nestux> Ok
<Gaby> okey. parece que todo bien!!
<nestux> Ok
<Gaby> como parentesis siii andamos buscando un lugar en donde realizar esa capacitación! por si saben de algo ;)
<Gaby> vamos de la linea 11 a la 15
<Gaby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804730/
<darkness51> Me tengo que ir
<darkness51> Me mandan el log por favor
<Gaby> darkness51: algo que decir sobre el sitio antes de irse?
<darkness51> No. Mañana lo voy a subir
<darkness51> Es un sistema de blogs
<darkness51> En mi servidor
<Gaby> oki
<jonathanhc> En la parte de diseño web estaria bien algo de diseño grafico y maquetación
<nestux> Bueno de la linea 11-15 hay tres temas que si me intereza
<Gaby> jonathanhc: =O
<nestux> android basico, c++ y python
<Gaby> jonathanhc: buena propuesta! la agregaré ... y si te animas a dar algo sobre eso meavisas pa anotarte
<Gaby> sip!
<Gaby> entonces en esa parte de desarrollo
<Gaby> para quienes deseen entrar en el mundo de la programación o ya tenga algun conocimiento
<nestux> aunque en android podemos incluir algo avanzado
<Gaby> es hora de proponer tematicas!
<jonathanhc> yo decia porque me interesaria ya que solo he usado gimp pero no soy tan buen :(
<nestux> podemos tambien incluir desarrollo J2ME
<Gaby> jonathanhc: oki :)
<Gaby> nestux: anotado!
<Gaby> perfecto ¿algo más?
<cjTux> yo se algo de desarrollo, aunq de android nada pero si me gustaria entrar en este mundo
<Gaby> cjTux: aqui estan los temas para desarrollo http://paste.ubuntu.com/804730/ si gusta agregarse para impartir algun tema relacionado me dice :=
<Gaby> :_)
<nestux> Gaby: yo se algo de desarrolo en j2me y android con c++ solo se un poquito
<Gaby> nestux: oki! ya te anote :)
<chepecarlos> En que te ma estan
<Gaby> ¿algo más en desarrollo?
<Gaby> chepecarlos: de la linea 11 a la 15 http://paste.ubuntu.com/804730/
<jonathanhc> que tal html 5
<jonathanhc> y css
 * Gaby apuntando
<Gaby> vamos a agregar una seccion de diseño entonces!
<Gaby> asi vemos tal vez alguien se anima a dar edicion de video o audio :p
<Gaby> ok! linea 18 en el area de servidores
<Gaby> aun no hay propuesto nada
<Gaby> pero obviamente tiene que ser utilizando herramientas libres
<chepecarlos> Y no se si les sirbe tambien arduino
<Gaby> chepecarlos:  lo podemos proponer :)
<jonathanhc> serian servidores ftp, dhcp, dns, web?
<chepecarlos> Lamp + wordprss
<nestux> en servidores podemos incluir configuracion basica de un servidor
<chepecarlos> Android open harware sobre ubuntu
<Gaby> oki
<nestux> servicios basico ftp, dhcp, dns, www, proxy
<chepecarlos> Me despido no tenngo nada de red
<chepecarlos> Estoy en una fortera
<chepecarlos> Suerte
<jonathanhc> bye chepecarlos
<Gaby> gracias!
<chepecarlos> Cual quierosa nos leemos en la lista
<Gaby> ah si!
<Gaby> para quienes no estan en lalista
<Gaby> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-sv
<Gaby> también!!!
<Gaby> cjTux: ClaudiaSalazar jonathanhc nestux por fa! envien un correo a contacto@ubuntusv.org
<Gaby> necesitamos tene slos correos de quienes estan interesados en ayudar o aprender :)
<jonathanhc> ok
<ClaudiaSalazar> ok, aunq ya estoy en la lista
<Gaby> ouch! no esta funcionado ese correo :(
<cjTux> el mi creo q ya lo tienen pero igual se los enviare!!!
<Gaby> envienmelo entonces a angaag
<Gaby> en gmail
<Gaby> igual envienmelo todos porque no se como encontrarlos en lalista de correo xD
<Gaby> Bueno gente, la idea era hacer una reunión de una hora =D ... aun quedan cosas pendientes como la del sitio (que cuando este listo me comunico con ustedes de nuevo)
<Gaby> pero podemos tocarlas en la proxima
<Gaby> les enviaré un resumen de lo de hoy a la lista pronto
<Gaby> ¿algo más que agregar?
<nestux> en desarrollo web podemos incluir php y seguridad en sitios web
<jonathanhc> eso estaria muy bien nestux
<Gaby> +1
<Gaby> bueno! muchas gracias por su tiempo!
<Gaby> seguiremos en contacto :)
<jonathanhc> ok Gaby un placer
<nestux> ok Gaby ;)
<nestux> me despido pasen buenas noche
<ClaudiaSalazar> Buenas Noches
<jonathanhc> Buenas noches a todos
<cjTux> me parece lo de php, hace un par de años q no toco ese lenguaje pero creo q seria bueno incluirlo
<mark33sv> holaa
<mark33sv> jajaj menos mal era a las 8pm... siempre lso inconvenientes ke se presentan caldiad cero
<mark33sv> al rato le sveo onlineç
<mark33sv> Bendicones alli pues.
<mark33sv> logout
<mark33sv> exit
<mark33sv> nadie vaaa
<War_raw> .
 * War_raw 
<locodir-user> hola
